# Herbicide for coastal bermuda



## jd5100

What is everyone using on your coastal Bermuda for weed control? I haven't worried about weeds in the past because it was just for grazing but now i am going to be baling some and would like to clean the weeds up in the field.


----------



## rajela

24D if your spraying early weeds ...Brash if it is late spring or early summer and the temp is getting up above 85. Later in the sumer Gazon Next or Gazon P+D depending on what summer weeds I am going after. Right now in SE Oklahoma we are still spraying 24D because the temps are cool and the weeds are still growing and are easier to kill. Might spray a little brash on some sour dock next week but it will be just a spot spray.


----------



## jd5100

The temps were up in the 80s this week here in south GA with the humidity making it feel in the 90s until today, the rain has it cooled. off. Ive sprayed it with 24D in the past, a friend uses some stuff called Clear Pasture, it seemed to it out pretty well


----------



## rajela

This stuff.....http://www.solutionsstores.com/Clear_Pasture_Triclpyr_Herbicide_Gallon_Remedy_p/clear%20pasture.htm

http://www.martinsbrand.com/products/32/

Looks to be more for brushy stuff more like Remedy from Dow.


----------



## rajela

Brash.....http://www.kellysolutions.com/erenewals/documentsubmit/KellyData%5CNE%5Cpesticide%5CProduct%20Label%5C1381%5C1381-202%5C1381-202_AGRISOLUTIONS_BRASH_7_26_2011_3_53_07_PM.pdf


----------



## rajela

Find out what weeds you trying to kill and then look here to find the correct weapon. http://www.dowagro.com/range/weed/

After you identify your intended victims the local chemical supplier can help guide you to the correct solution. I use a lot of the generic brands and have good results plus the price is better.


----------



## jd5100

Thanks for all the info. And I try to use the generic brands whenever possible myself. Chemical prices are outrageous these days. Glad im not a row crop farmer


----------



## LaneFarms

If there are no crops growing nearby I use Weedmaster to take care of broadleaf weeds. For bahia control try using a generic metsulfuron product. They are cheap and if you have melons or peanuts planted close by it will control some broadleaf weeds without the volatilization of a 24D product.


----------



## somedevildawg

Once temps get in the eighties Pastora, before melons while temps still cool, 2-4d and Pastora


----------



## Colby

If no stickers we use clean pasture. Does a really good job for the cost. A lot cheaper than grazon or pastora. 89 dollars with do 26 acres. That's a pretty good deal for weed control. It will also kill Bahia when applied @ .3 oz an acre.


----------



## davang

I put 2 gallons of 2,4-D with one gallon of triclopyr (clear pasture) in 100 gallons of water and I really screwed my early growth of bermudagrass. I used Chapparal on another filed and it worked great. Maybe that was too much triclopyr but I'm not using it any more. The chapparal also stunted the johnsongrass since one of its ingredients is part of the pastora compound. The chapparal is pricey though.


----------



## thorndale

Here's a question. How do I remove seeded bermuda from my coastal field? My old custom baler guy told me to get rid of it - but how? Contrary to reputation, this seeded variety is spindly and not at all drought resistant. Worse, it is very good at crowding out my good coastal. The two look similar in the early Spring but when the seeded goes to seed it gets sparse and spindly. We have had a fair amount of rain this year. The coastal is thick and dark - this stuff, covered with reddish seed heads is going brown. Useless for baling, I think.


----------



## somedevildawg

thorndale said:


> Here's a question. How do I remove seeded bermuda from my coastal field? My old custom baler guy told me to get rid of it - but how? Contrary to reputation, this seeded variety is spindly and not at all drought resistant. Worse, it is very good at crowding out my good coastal. The two look similar in the early Spring but when the seeded goes to seed it gets sparse and spindly. We have had a fair amount of rain this year. The coastal is thick and dark - this stuff, covered with reddish seed heads is going brown. Useless for baling, I think.


That's gonna be tough, sounds like you may have something other than common, but it could be common Bermuda. Although your description doesn't sound like it, it's a fine bladed grass that doesn't get very tall when compared to the hybrids, it goes to seed fairly quick in my pastures, much faster than the hybrids....bout day 19-20, I don't worry at all about the common that I have as it generally gets crowded out by the hybrids given enuf N.....good protein nutritious and palatable, no worry here....

Maybe post a pic of it growing in the field?


----------



## broadriverhay

I always spray simazine in early spring as a pre emergent and then use clean pasture with my nitrogen applications as needed.


----------

